# Suddenly Night singing



## Etak (May 19, 2021)

My cockatiel buddy has recently started randomly whistling at 1am. Dose anyone know why?


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Etak said:


> My cockatiel buddy has recently started randomly whistling at 1am. Dose anyone know why?


my birds do that too, but I guess it just means he’s happy. Does he sing while the lights are off?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I have absolutely no idea why your bird would be whistling at 1am. in the morning but I think it's pretty cool! What time in the evening (before bed) do you feed him? Perhaps he's trying to tell you he's still hungry and wants a snack!


----------



## Etak (May 19, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> my birds do that too, but I guess it just means he’s happy. Does he sing while the lights are off?


Funnily enough yes buddy does, he whistles the Kill Bill whistle song! Do you’d birds have a particular whistle?


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Etak said:


> Funnily enough yes buddy does, he whistles the Kill Bill whistle song! Do you’d birds have a particular whistle?


Well papa bird actually composed his own song and then his eldest so copied it, then the other son copied it, but then the other son learned “if you’re happy and you know it”. Its so cute because when you’re supposed to clap, he does kissing sounds. He also does like cat noises, which I don’t know where he got but it sounds so cute! And I love when he bobs his head and dances. Then the other younger son copied him with “if you’re happy and you know it” and the now youngest son is learning how to sing too! I know this confusing lol, but I have a lot of birds!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

How many birds DO you have Natalie?


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> How many birds DO you have Natalie?


Lmao I have 9! 2 parents and the rest (7) are the kids. We would’ve had more but they’ve had a lot of failed clutches ☹.


----------



## Etak (May 19, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> Well papa bird actually composed his own song and then his eldest so copied it, then the other son copied it, but then the other son learned “if you’re happy and you know it”. Its so cute because when you’re supposed to clap, he does kissing sounds. He also does like cat noises, which I don’t know where he got but it sounds so cute! And I love when he bobs his head and dances. Then the other younger son copied him with “if you’re happy and you know it” and the now youngest son is learning how to sing too! I know this confusing lol, but I have a lot of birds!


That’s so cute!! I’ve had buddy since a baby and I would be guessing his around 15 now although just recently I’ve been wondering if he needs a friend? Somebody told me that I shouldn’t get him one cause his use to being by himself and that they are very territorial- I don’t know I just thought he maybe lonely what would your advice be?


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Etak said:


> That’s so cute!! I’ve had buddy since a baby and I would be guessing his around 15 now although just recently I’ve been wondering if he needs a friend? Somebody told me that I shouldn’t get him one cause his use to being by himself and that they are very territorial- I don’t know I just thought he maybe lonely what would your advice be?


I mean the first cockatiel that I ever got was really old and he would always just be fluffed up and sleepy (he wasn’t depressed, just old). His name was Chikiño. His owners had to move to another country and they sadly couldn’t take him. They were actually going to put him to sleep but they actually gave him to us. He wasn’t really nice to us, but I loved him to death. I really wanted to get him a female so they can have babies, so my aunt gifted me two 3 month old cockatiels and he didn’t really mind them. One of them (Mango) actually liked him so she would show mating behavior to him but he would ignore her. Eventually he accidentally flew away. Then there were only the two babies left, but one of the babies ( his name was Peach) also flew away. Mango was devastated and she wouldn’t eat and I was TERRIFIED that she would die, so we looked all over for a pet store that had a male cockatiel until we found one really far away from my home. We bought him and the instant Mango saw him, she fell in love! Then, the rest is history. They now have 7 babies!


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> I mean the first cockatiel that I ever got was really old and he would always just be fluffed up and sleepy (he wasn’t depressed, just old). His name was Chikiño. His owners had to move to another country and they sadly couldn’t take him. They were actually going to put him to sleep but they actually gave him to us. He wasn’t really nice to us, but I loved him to death. I really wanted to get him a female so they can have babies, so my aunt gifted me two 3 month old cockatiels and he didn’t really mind them. One of them (Mango) actually liked him so she would show mating behavior to him but he would ignore her. Eventually he accidentally flew away. Then there were only the two babies left, but one of the babies ( his name was Peach) also flew away. Mango was devastated and she wouldn’t eat and I was TERRIFIED that she would die, so we looked all over for a pet store that had a male cockatiel until we found one really far away from my home. We bought him and the instant Mango saw him, she fell in love! Then, the rest is history. They now have 7 babies!


But then at the end, all birds are different, maybe yours isn’t a grumpy old man!


----------

